# How to vary strength on Barista Express / Pro



## se_warner (Jan 7, 2016)

I was looking to purchase either a Barista Express or Pro. My wife and I have different tastes with coffee, I prefer normal strength and she likes weaker coffee. I had a web chat with someone from Sage and they suggested altering the grinder setting for each coffee. That doesn't seem practical to me but I may be wrong. Is there another way to easily change settings to vary the strength of the coffee.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Are you giving her single shots or double shots?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

There are a few ways.

Increase / decrease the dose of the shot.

Pull a longer ratio for your wife and a shorter ratio for yourself (this will require manually puling the shots as opposed to using the automated pulls)

Top up your wife's drink with hot water


----------



## se_warner (Jan 7, 2016)

I would definitely like to shoot her (lol). I haven't bought a machine yet. Up to now I've been using an automatic bean to cup machine which I can easily adjust. I wasn't sure what the Grind amount does, will it reduce the volume of coffee? I'm a novice here so please bear with me.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey Steve,

When you say coffee? What do you mean? Black, espresso or milk based drinks?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Aren't singles just same but less volume? I'd add water to your wife's coffee, or milk to dilute.

Bean choice is another option, you have a stronger one, she has a milder, less bold option.


----------



## se_warner (Jan 7, 2016)

I sometimes drink espresso but we both tend to drink cappuccinos


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The swapping grind for each cup is not practical, you will need to adjust the grind initially to suit the coffee you are using, adjust to ballpark then tweak to improve / change taste to your liking.

The grind that suits a double basket may / probably will not suit a single basket.

Pull a double and split it, or as mentioned above dilute with water or milk.


----------



## se_warner (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks guys for your comments, I'll give it a go.


----------

